# αροκάρια = Norfolk Island pine | monkey puzzle



## nickel (Jun 6, 2009)

Το παρακάτω νήμα ασχολείται με monkey puzzles και Mapuches.

Η *αροκάρια* είναι ένα κωνοφόρο πολύ γνωστό και στην Ελλάδα. Η ονομασία του γένους είναι _Araucaria_, γι’ αυτό σε παλιά βιβλία θα το βρείτε να γράφεται _αρωκαρία_ (Φυτολογία Γεννάδιου), _αρωκαρία_ ή _αραουκαρία_ (στο λήμμα _monkey puzzle_ του Penguin-Hellenews), _αραουκάρια_ ή _αρωκάρια_ τώρα στον Πάπυρο. Ωστόσο, μετά την απλοποίηση, είναι φυσικό να είναι πια διαδεδομένη η γραφή *αροκάρια* και έτσι θα τη βρείτε και στο ΛΚΝ. 

Από τα είδη του γένους, διαβάζω ότι αυτό που καλλιεργείται στην Ελλάδα είναι η _Araucaria heterophylla_ (synonym _A. excelsa_), δηλαδή η _ετερόφυλλη_ ή _υψικάρηνη_, που στα αγγλικά λέγεται *Norfolk Island pine* επειδή είναι ιθαγενές της Νήσου Νόρφολκ (προφέρεται «Νόρφοκ» στα αγγλικά και είχε κάποτε εξελληνιστεί σε Νορφόλκη), που είναι μια κουκκίδα στον χάρτη στα ανατολικά της Αυστραλίας.

Η πατρίδα των αροκαριών είναι η Νότια Αμερική και η πιο γνωστή, η _Araucaria araucana_, που οι Εγγλέζοι τη λένε *monkey puzzle*, είναι το εθνικό δέντρο της Χιλής. Από τη Χιλή προέρχεται και το όνομα του γένους, αφού η Αραουκανία (Araucania) είναι μια περιοχή της κεντρικής Χιλής με σπουδαία ιστορία. Είναι η κοιτίδα των Αραουκανών Ινδιάνων, οι οποίοι, όπως διαβάζω στην Wikipedia, προτιμούν το όνομα Mapuches (Μαπούτσε ή Μαπούχε, ο Πάπυρος έχει και τα δύο, αλλά από τους ίδιους έχω ακούσει το πρώτο). Οι Αραουκανοί άντεξαν επί τρεις αιώνες στις προσπάθειες των Ισπανών αρχικά και των Χιλιανών στη συνέχεια να τους καθυποτάξουν.

Η γλώσσα τους, σαν τη Βασκική, ανήκει στις ορφανές και ανάδελφες γλώσσες, τις _απομονωμένες_ γλώσσες. Ωστόσο, αν σας αρέσουν τα παραμύθια, να που τελικά η Αραουκανική (ή Mapudungun, όπως προτιμούν να τη λένε σήμερα οι Μαπούτσε και οι μελετητές) φαίνεται ότι επηρεάστηκε ή διαμορφώθηκε από Σπαρτιάτες αποικιστές. 

Παραθέτω από το έργο _Η ελληνική καταγωγή των Αραουκανών της Χιλής_:

Σύμφωνα με τις αποκαλύψεις του Λόνκο Κιλαπάν, που είναι ο Επεουτούβε τής φυλής (Επεοτύπης, Επεοταγός = επίσημος ιστορικός των Αραουκανών, αφηγητής των επών - έπεου) γύρω στο 600 με 800 π.Χ. ξεκίνησε μια αποστολή αποίκισης από την Ελλάδα, συγκεκριμένα από την Σπάρτη, και περνώντας από την Μικρά Ασία ακολούθησε τον παραδοσιακό δρόμο προς την Άπω Ανατολή, περνώντας βορειο-ανατολικά της Ινδίας, έφτασε στην περιοχή του Λάος — που προέρχεται από το ελληνικό “λαός”. [...]

Χρησιμοποιώντας ως γέφυρα τα νησιωτικά συμπλέγματα της Ινδονησίας, Μικρονησίας, Μελανησίας και Πολυνησίας, έφθασαν τελικά ώς τα νησιά Γαλάπαγος (Galapagos, σύνθετη λέξη εκ των _γάλα_ και _πάγος_, που θα πει λευκοί βράχοι), και από εκεί πέρασαν στη αμερικανική Ήπειρο (Περού). Όλα τα παραπάνω νησιωτικά συμπλέγματα φέρουν σύνθετα ελληνικά ονόματα: “Ινδο-νησία”, “Μικρο-νησία”, “Μελα-νησία”, “Πολυ-νησία”... Όλα έχουν ως δεύτερο συνθετικό την λέξη -νησία, δηλαδή, “σύνολο νησιών”, “νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα”, ενώ το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι δηλωτικό κυρίας ιδιότητος των νήσων αυτών ή των κατοίκων τους. Τα ονόματα αυτά δεν τους τα έδωσαν οι δυτικοί θαλασσοπόροι αλλά τα είχαν από πριν.

Εκεί θεμελίωσαν την καινούργια πολιτεία - κράτος και έδωσαν στην περιοχή το όνομα Φυλή, από παραφθορά του οποίου προέκυψε η σημερινή ονομασία της χώρας Χιλή (Chile).​
Αν δεν σας φτάνουν τα παραπάνω, τα παραμύθια συνεχίζονται εδώ:
http://www.heliodromion.gr/omiliaaraoukanoi.htm
http://www.heliodromion.gr/e_araoukanoi.htm
http://www.chronidis.gr/s1/politiki/8-politiki-genika/20-h-elliniki-katagogi-ton-araoukanon


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Βρε μια μανία με τους Μαπούτσε! http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=27313#post27313  Πήγε κι έδεσε ο Ε...πεοτύπης ή πεοταγός! 



nickel said:


> Εκεί θεμελίωσαν την καινούργια πολιτεία - κράτος και έδωσαν στην περιοχή το όνομα Φυλή, από παραφθορά του οποίου προέκυψε η σημερινή ονομασία της χώρας Χιλή (Chile).


Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν από το Χηλή (λόγω σχήματος)... :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Βρε μια μανία με τους Μαπούτσε! ...



Maputxe - Fermin Muguruza featuring Manu Chao


----------

